# Yeti Ultimate



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Found this on craigslist, and somehow beat what I'm sure were a mountain of e-mails to walk away with it. Haven't taken photos yet, it was dark outside when I got home, but here are the c-list pics.

















I'm pretty stoked. I think this is cooler than the Rossin I picked up. (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470387)

Serial number appears to be U583, or something close to it. Matching Accu-trax fork, IRD seatpost, Bullseye hubs, and Bullseye cranks are the items of note. Oh, and the Bontrager MA-40 roll-downs are nice too. Rest of the spec ranges from standard to yuck. Newer M737 rear der, M732 front. Black LX rear cantis, matching LX 7-speed rapidfire plus levers/shifters. No-name front V-brakes. Control Tech stem. Blah riser bars. Blah seat.

So yeah. My first Yeti. You'd cry at the price I paid. More photos tomorrow.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Jealous.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking forward to pics. Your Rossin is way cooler in my estimation though. I totally covet that bike!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice pull. Should be easy to get back in to tip top VRC shape!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Very Nice! Does the serial # tell the year?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

djmuff said:


> Found this on craigslist, and somehow beat what I'm sure were a mountain of e-mails to walk away with it.


I was surprised that an ex-bike wrench listed it for only $150. Seems like a real steal!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

burning hatred


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Too big for you (and me) ameybrook.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, impressive.

In a way I am glad I live in a vintage bike black hole. I would constantly be broke if I live someplace like CA or CO. And I wouldn't have enough space in my abode for the number of bikes I had.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

The thing I dig about this (compared to the Rossin) is the racing history that Yeti has. So in that respect I think it's cooler than the Rossin. But now that I think about it, I was grinning just as much after that pick up as I am now. 

It's a 17" c-t-c. The seat tube is a little smaller than what I usually ride, but the top tube is the same as my Psyclone, 22.5". The seller was super cool, knew it was a deal, but it wasn't $150. You're too high. I think he just wanted to get rid of it and was happy it was going to someone who would appreciate it. Now that the sun is up, I can get some photos.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Too big for you (and me) ameybrook.


Why do I feel that there have been a handful of 19" Ultimates that have come up in the past few months?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

djmuff said:


> The thing I dig about this (compared to the Rossin) is the racing history that Yeti has. So in that respect I think it's cooler than the Rossin. But now that I think about it, I was grinning just as much after that pick up as I am now.
> 
> It's a 17" c-t-c. The seat tube is a little smaller than what I usually ride, but the top tube is the same as my Psyclone, 22.5". The seller was super cool, knew it was a deal, but it wasn't $150. You're too high. I think he just wanted to get rid of it and was happy it was going to someone who would appreciate it. Now that the sun is up, I can get some photos.


Yetified can correct me, but I think these are measured CtT. I also think all Yeti top tubes are 22.5


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

djmuff said:


> The seller was super cool, knew it was a deal, but it wasn't $150. You're too high. I think he just wanted to get rid of it and was happy it was going to someone who would appreciate it. Now that the sun is up, I can get some photos.


Rub it in some more 

I was just going from memory since the ad was gone this morning... I just remembered that it was silly low and it would be gone within minutes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Yetified can correct me, but I think these are measured CtT. I also think all Yeti top tubes are 22.5


I think they're measured center to top of top tube. The catalogs claimed 23" top tubes across the board I think because that was MBA's "magic top tube number" but in reality they had to increase as the size of the frame increased. At least I hope they did. Don't have any big Yetis to check though.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Center-to-top is 19". Double-checked the top tube, it's definitely 22.5". Here are some photos. Can anyone verify the rims? Seller said they were Bonty roll-downs. My knowledge of such is limited. And the bike is just as I found it- dirty, in need of a tune-up/overhaul, and very purple. Or is it dark pink?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think they're measured center to top of top tube. The catalogs claimed 23" top tubes across the board I think because that was MBA's "magic top tube number" but in reality they had to increase as the size of the frame increased. At least I hope they did. Don't have any big Yetis to check though.


Chris H told me that the frame jig they used didn't allow them to change top tube sizes. He showed me a picture of a huge bike (22 -23 or so) but still with a 22.5. Just like the 16 I had. FRO baby!:skep:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

And yes, those are Mavic factory-rolled down MA-40s.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think they're measured center to top of top tube. The catalogs claimed 23" top tubes across the board I think because that was MBA's "magic top tube number" but in reality they had to increase as the size of the frame increased. At least I hope they did. Don't have any big Yetis to check though.


My 19" had a 23" top tube. I'm pretty sure the top tube on my 20" is 23.25" but I'll check tonight.

Nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Center-to-top is 19". Double-checked the top tube, it's definitely 22.5".


The Ultimate was geometrically a different beast than the FRO. Mainly the seat tube conformed to the norm of the day by steepening it up from 71 to 73.

Is your tt measurement actual or effective?

Pretty sure yours was called a 17". Center to top of top tube.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the confirmation, Bushpig! And I was measuring actual top tube. Seat tube measurement is 17.5" if I measure center to top of top tube, along the seat tube.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Chris H told me that the frame jig they used didn't allow them to change top tube sizes. He showed me a picture of a huge bike (22 -23 or so) but still with a 22.5. Just like the 16 I had. FRO baby!:skep:


Hmmm. Well, the catalog was also contradictory in that all sizes had the same chainstay length, same head and seat tube angles, same top tube but differing wheelbases. 

Classic Yeti.

oh, and nice score, djmuff.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...thsese things are getting to be like 'hams. everybody has one now.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

FWIW, my Yak has a 16" seat tube and a 22.5" top tube

ut:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

NIce jump between the big and middle ring!

Odd: seat, bars, headset color and front brake.

Nice: Everything else!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go DJ! Definitly a nice build looks like a great starting point.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

What a sweet find. Just a few parts to swap out and it'll be killer. Totally killer.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the comments! I'm definitely excited to have it. And yeah, that is a big jump from the 34t middle to the 50t big. 

Headset is sun faded. Paint and decals look good, though, thankfully. The handlebars are definitely gross and will be replaced soon. Along with the seat.

Anyone know what year this might be? And are there any crack-prone areas I should keep an eye on? I seem to remember seeing a few of these Ultimates with cracks.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The seat collar cracks. Don't over tighten. I'm guessing 91/2. I think the seat collar design was changed in 93.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Headtube badge and seat collar say 89-90 to me.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Headtube badge and seat collar say 89-90 to me.


Cable guides and serial number say later. No way is it an 89. The early Ultimates used loops for the rear derailleur cable guides that needed step down ferrules to work. The seat collar was used at least until 92. I figure about a 100-150 per year to end up as 91/92. When did the headbadge change?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

bushpig said:


> When did the headbadge change?


91 with the move to Dgo.

Didn't see the serial # posted.

I've also never seen that color on a bike that came from Dgo.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The SN's (BB shells) were recycled often with broken FRO's and such so you can't use it to determine year is my understanding. I don't think that seat clamp went much beyond 1990.

The derailleur stop on the stay and the rear canti stop on the earlier ones were meant for barrel adjusters but a lot of people use the step down ferrules instead.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The SN's were recycled often with broken FRO's and such so you can't use it to determine year is my understanding. I don't think that seat clamp went much beyond 1990.


FRO's were recycled - Ultimates serial numbers start with a 'U'. If this was recycled the bike would be later, not earlier.

The 92 Catalog shows that binder, which means nothing, I suppose.

Seems like this is from some time in 91.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> FRO's were recycled - Ultimates serial numbers start with a 'U'. If this was recycled the bike would be later, not earlier.
> 
> The 92 Catalog shows that binder, which means nothing, I suppose.
> 
> Seems like this is from some time in 91.


So you pull out the "U" and stamp it on there.  I don't know. I've only looked at a couple FRO SN's actually. And a C-26's.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> So you pull out the "U" and stamp it on there.  I don't know. I've only looked at a couple FRO SN's actually. And a C-26's.


LOL. At one time I spent a lot of effort interpreting differences in Ultimates. Now I just want a 16/17 like Ameybrook!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Thanks for the comments! I'm definitely excited to have it. And yeah, that is a big jump from the 34t middle to the 50t big.
> 
> Headset is sun faded. Paint and decals look good, though, thankfully. The handlebars are definitely gross and will be replaced soon. Along with the seat.
> 
> Anyone know what year this might be? And are there any crack-prone areas I should keep an eye on? I seem to remember seeing a few of these Ultimates with cracks.


That's a _Zap_ front ring combo if I ever saw one, low gearing for the tortuous climbs he had to endure and a big ring to bomb the downhills on the epic rides he took with _Tomes_ and _La Famila de Yeti _back in the day :lol:

All kidding aside, that bike is sweet, especially in that cool lavender and I envy you. BTW, you've got to keep the white toe clips, every Ultimate in the mags back then sported white Specialized clips.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice Find! You suck! Kidding. I have always wanted an Ultimate. Guess I better start looking again.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like it's a '91... maybe. I had just enough time before sunset to swap the bars, seat, and tires, then I took it for a little spin. It feels really good actually, and I'm looking forward to getting it trail-worthy again. Anyone familiar with Bullseye hub and BB maintenance? They feel fine, but I'd like to freshen them up anyways.

Here's photos with the new bits. Had an old white Turbo, a Zoom 170 bar, and a decent pair of Smokes, so I threw them all on. Front brakes are next to go.

Oh, and I like the white toe clips too, but the pedals have to be swapped. Right now they are the noob-friendly platforms on one side and SPD on the other.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Yetified can correct me, but I think these are measured CtT. I also think all Yeti top tubes are 22.5


Wow what a great discussion going on it this thread, but first I want to congratulate djmuff on his wonderful score!

EDIT: I am wrong and fillet brazed and bushpig are right.

Yes, Yeti used the same jig on all of their early frames, so you big guys riding 20 and 22" FRO's have angles of 71/73 and not 71/71. Because of this, it's said a 20" FRO with angles of 71/73 has an actual tt of 22 5/8". I have a 22" FRO here and it measures out just like I mentioned above and has an actual tt of 23". When measuring my 16" FRO and following the angles up, it measures out just like a 17.5 or 19". Scooderdude can attest to this as he has a 16" FRO.

djmuff's Ultimate is a 17.5" frame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Wow what a great discussion going on it this thread, but first I want to congratulate djmuff on his wonderful score!
> 
> Yetis are measured by an invisible level top tube ctc. Measuring ctc or ctt still doesn't give you an exact size. With sizes being available in 16, 17.5, 19, 20, and 22" and using a 19" Ultimate frame as an example would give you a ctc measurement of just under 18" and an effective tt (remember sloping tt) of 23.25" or an actual tt of 23". What ever you measure just above ctc, simply add an inch and that will give you your frame size. It peeves me when people post an 18" Yeti. They don't exist.
> 
> ...


Measured to an invisible, level top tube center to center? That's kinda funny. So not only do you use an imaginary tube to get the measurement, but you have to find the imaginary center of the imaginary tube? 

That sounds way too complex for the Yeti crew (that doesn't sound so good, but you know what I mean). You say DJ's is a 17.5" (I agree) and that's what it measured center to top of "real" top tube which is the way I've always heard it was measured.

On the rest of that you lost me.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I like the sounds of the old Yeti days, sounds like a clusterfark of half-assery! The one genius was the guy who decided that Yeti's have no warranty! (and yea, love the bikes)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I like the sounds of the old Yeti days, sounds like a clusterfark of half-assery! The one genius was the guy who decided that Yeti's have no warranty! (and yea, love the bikes)


true. just out of curiosity though I just checked my 3 and each measure perfectly measured center to top of top of the actual top tube.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool bike, DJ. Nice bunch of parts too! Even some extras like that front cable hanger.

I hope you don't lasso anything in that rear derailleur housing while you're speeding by!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

No step downs. Bummer.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah... that's just hot.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

bushpig said:


> I like the sounds of the old Yeti days, sounds like a clusterfark of half-assery!


It really was... which makes it so awesome.

Cantilever levers pulling those V-brakes... thats not gonna end up well.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yetified- thanks for the great info.



sfgirlonbike said:


> I hope you don't lasso anything in that rear derailleur housing while you're speeding by!


I noticed that too. HUGE. Will be remedied.



ameybrook said:


> Cantilever levers pulling those V-brakes... thats not gonna end up well.


It will end up in the trash, actually. At least the V-brakes will. I plan on installing some cantilevers asap, along with some decent levers and some top mounts.

hairstream- by step downs are you talking about ferrules? If so, then yeah, no step downs.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> FWIW, my Yak has a 16" seat tube and a 22.5" top tube
> 
> ut:


But in reality you slide that seat forward to compensate for the slack 71 seat tube so effectively you could take off an inch or so from that tt measurement. The bigger sizes with the steeper 73 seat tubes would, in the same way but the opposite direction, be effectively longer. That probably doesn't make sense.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Cable guides and serial number say later. No way is it an 89. The early Ultimates used loops for the rear derailleur cable guides that needed step down ferrules to work. The seat collar was used at least until 92. I figure about a 100-150 per year to end up as 91/92. When did the headbadge change?


I would really like to find out what the exact s/n is, because I'm with Ameybrook on the '90year and not because of the headbadge, which by the way looks original to the bike. In '91 on 16 and 17.5" frames, Yeti started using a smaller oval top tube just like the top tube on my 22" '92 PRO FRO. Djmuff's definitely has the large flat oval top tube and the frame judging by the photos has the narrow rear seat stays which would make it more of a '90 frame. '89 Ultimates had really wide seat stays. The collar was used through '92. Bushpig, the 2nd gen head badge was used until '90. You are right about rear der stop.

Would anyone chime in who has a 16 or 17.5" Ultimate with the smaller diameter top tube. I can send a scan of my old '91 17.5" Ultimate to someone and you can post it to see what I mean.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Measured to an invisible, level top tube center to center? That's kinda funny. So not only do you use an imaginary tube to get the measurement, but you have to find the imaginary center of the imaginary tube?
> 
> That sounds way too complex for the Yeti crew (that doesn't sound so good, but you know what I mean). You say DJ's is a 17.5" (I agree) and that's what it measured center to top of "real" top tube which is the way I've always heard it was measured.
> 
> On the rest of that you lost me.


I just measured three 19" Ultimates from center bb to "real" top tube and all three of them are 18 7/8". I also just measured three different sized FROs and their center bb to "real" top tubes lengths are 16" is actually 16", 17.5" is actually 17.5, 19" is actually 18 7/8".

Edit: I'm a spaz. I just read what I wrote and had to change some measurements. I hope I'm not confusing you all too much.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> But in reality you slide that seat forward to compensate for the slack 71 seat tube so effectively you could take off an inch or so from that tt measurement. The bigger sizes with the steeper 73 seat tubes would, in the same way but the opposite direction, be effectively longer. That probably doesn't make sense.


Are you adding to the fact that 16-19" frames have a 4.5" head tube, while sizes 20-22" have a 6" head tube. I measured a 22" PRO FRO I have and the "real" top tube length is 23".

My 16" FRO also has a "real" top tube length on 22.5"


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Are you adding to the fact that 16-19" frames have a 4.5" head tube, while sizes 20-22" have a 6" head tube. I measured a 22" PRO FRO I have and the "real" top tube length is 23".
> 
> My 16" FRO also has a "real" top tube length on 22.5"


no, what I'm saying is on a 71 degree seat tube it's so slack that you end up sliding the seat forward. At least I do. This effectively shortens the top tube length.

Anyway... I've got a couple Yetis to post up soon. When do we get to see your Yetis??


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I would really like to find out what the exact s/n is, because I'm with Ameybrook on the '90year and not because of the headbadge, which by the way looks original to the bike. In '91 on 16 and 17.5" frames, Yeti started using a smaller oval top tube just like the top tube on my 22" '92 PRO FRO. Djmuff's definitely has the large flat oval top tube and the frame judging by the photos has the narrow rear seat stays which would make it more of a '90 frame. '89 Ultimates had really wide seat stays. The collar was used through '92. Bushpig, the 2nd gen head badge was used until '90. You are right about rear der stop.
> 
> Would anyone chime in who has a 16 or 17.5" Ultimate with the smaller diameter top tube. I can send a scan of my old '91 17.5" Ultimate to someone and you can post it to see what I mean.


I would imagine a lot of these changes (dif top tube, dif stays) I'm sure were done whenever rather than wait for a new year to make a change if it was something they saw as an improvement. Kinda like the change to Evolution happened half way through 89, was it?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Measured to an invisible, level top tube center to center? That's kinda funny. So not only do you use an imaginary tube to get the measurement, but you have to find the imaginary center of the imaginary tube?
> 
> That sounds way too complex for the Yeti crew (that doesn't sound so good, but you know what I mean). You say DJ's is a 17.5" (I agree) and that's what it measured center to top of "real" top tube which is the way I've always heard it was measured.
> 
> On the rest of that you lost me.


Yes you are correct, way too complex and I went back throught MBA on the Ultimate test and re-read it.

I'm sure I lost a lot of people. If I would have written this the right way it would have read Yetis are made on the large side. I am humbled So if you were to take that imaginary level top tube, then a 19" frame is actually more like a 20". I'm done.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> no, what I'm saying is on a 71 degree seat tube it's so slack that you end up sliding the seat forward. At least I do. This effectively shortens the top tube length.
> 
> Anyway... I've got a couple Yetis to post up soon. When do we get to see your Yetis??


HAHAHA, so you mean you "actually" slide your seat rails forward on the post. So then you really need a smaller frame?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I would imagine a lot of these changes (dif top tube, dif stays) I'm sure were done whenever rather than wait for a new year to make a change if it was something they saw as an improvement. Kinda like the change to Evolution happened half way through 89, was it?


Well I'm going to tiptoe through this one after leading everyone astray. The Ultimate frame started production in August of '89. It's my understanding that '89 saw the FRO lose the Simplex drops for the thicker plate steel dropouts and add the 1.25" head tube.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> HAHAHA, so you mean you "actually" slide your seat rails forward on the post. So then you really need a smaller frame?


I found the 71 seat angle somewhat odd to pedal unless you do slide it forward. Odd weight distribution too. It's especially odd if you have an offset post. Typically you set your fore and aft position on your seat first, then worry about the other aspects to fit. Saddle rails should be used for setting the proper pedaling position, not for adjusting cockpit length. The stem can be used for that.

(A smaller frame on a Yeti wouldn't matter anyway since all the top tubes are essentially the same)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Well I'm going to tiptoe through this one after leading everyone astray. The Ultimate frame started production in August of '89. It's my understanding that '89 saw the FRO lose the Simplex drops for the thicker plate steel dropouts and add the 1.25" head tube.


Correct on the dropouts and Evolution. Not sure about the Ultimate dates, but that sounds about right because there never were any 1" Ultimates.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I do the same thing on my Phoenix with its 72 degree seat angle. Normally my seats are pretty far back on the rails. I would imagine one degree would be at least an inch of difference once you get to my seat height. With someone like SSMike one degree could be like 1 foot.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

my head hurts

+1 on ameybrooks first post


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> my head hurts
> 
> +1 on ameybrooks first post


lol.

Sorry for the severe hi-jacking, DJmuff.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> lol.
> 
> Sorry for the severe hi-jacking, DJmuff.


I'm not sorry, there is a lot of good information there. Even Spaz's convoluted stream of information is good to know


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Correct on the dropouts and Evolution. Not sure about the Ultimate dates, but that sounds about right because there never were any 1" Ultimates.


Evolution was August of 89.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Evolution was August of 89.


yeah, that's what Yetified said. I forgot, is that because Herting's fork jig said "EVO" and 8-89 on it? I recall seeing that somewhere.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, that's what Yetified said. I forgot, is that because Herting's fork jig said "EVO" and 8-89 on it? I recall seeing that somewhere.


He was just talking about the Ultimate frame project  And yep, it is on the fork jig that Chris has but which came from Yeti.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

bushpig said:


> He was just talking about the Ultimate frame project  And yep, it is on the fork jig that Chris has but which came from Yeti.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

No apologies necessary, no jacking occurred. It was fun to see where this went. And some great info came out. :thumbsup: 

Speaking of coming out, anyone coming out to the 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo this weekend? I'll be there, working the event, and I'm thinking about bringing the Yeti to tool around on. If I have time to replace those brakes.


----------

